# Doggie couture sale



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

30% OFF VIP SALE

PLUS Receive a $25 Coupon for your next order!

CODE: VIP


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

TLI said:


> 30% OFF VIP SALE
> 
> PLUS Receive a $25 Coupon for your next order!
> 
> CODE: VIP


I saw that !!! what are you getting ???
I don't think i'm gonna get anything from this sale. I may hold out until / if there is another shoupon or coupaw sale for 50%. my girls have so much already and I really do need to cut down...

but...

I used the 3 shoupons I already had on a WL chic 3 bag , 3 WL clothing items and 1 LD clothing item 

and I have an order i'm receiving on Monday ( finally, it took along time), from FF for a 2 WL and 2 LD things. 

so, I am for sure resisting this sale


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

elaina said:


> I saw that !!! what are you getting ???
> I don't think i'm gonna get anything from this sale. I may hold out until / if there is another shoupon or coupaw sale for 50%. my girls have so much already and I really do need to cut down...
> 
> but...
> ...


I'm not sure yet. But probably another cuddle cup. 

I really wish the Wooflink fit my fur kids. This last top ran real small, and it's still too big. :/ I can pin and tuck for pictures, but I hate to have a collection of things that are only good for a few pictures. The ones that run real small would be okay for Chance, but he hates picture posing, and would get such limited use out of them. I'm so torn, because I'm in love with that collection. 

I want the carrier and the Susan Lanci shag bed. So I'm still debating. I'll let you know. 

You have to post pics of all your goodies. Doing it from your phone is super easy. We need to see all your goodies. It helps to fuel the shopping furry. Haha! xxxx


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

oh no, why do I always have to buy things when they are not on sale? I can't ever wait for one.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i saw that shag bed ! how much is it ? i didn't notice the price . it must be so soft ! but i am totally done with buying doggie beds for along time now after the 2 Katie puff ones. i threw away some old beds and they still have way too many. 

i may be getting that SL blanket from another source. someone that owes me a better discount because of a mess up awhile ago. so, that order may be going in very soon. 

if i were you , i wouldn't order any more WL if you have to pin them to fit . 
i have this problem with the size 1 all in ones for Latte. she has really short legs, and her back legs slip out of the all in ones unless they don't have the long back sleeves. they have some that just have little leg loops in the back and those work perfect for her. 

i'm so bad at learnig new things. it had taken me awhile to figure out how to post pics on my old computer and then it died. this laptop is so different.
i have cell phone but i never even take any pics on it at all. 
i took the pics of the Katie puff bed with my girls in it so its in my camera. but the problem is ... after i took the pics, i used to just plug the camera into the computer and it would upload or download ( whatever its called ) to my computer. i tried plugging my camera into this laptop and nothing happens.
i just haven't devoted any time since to figuring it out. i must be kinda avoiding it cause its frustrating to me. but i really really do miss posting pics of my girls . 
i think one of these days soon, i'll go over to best buy where i bought the computer and the camera and talk to one of the guys and maybe they can help me figure it out ...


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Uh-oh... taking a look.

She needs to update her clearance section! So many things are out of stock. 

I really really really shouldn't buy anything...


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Not another sale!! I went to the Backer dog show yesterday to pick new stuff out for my friend's boutique and I ended up ordering more than I anticipated. We got 2 dosha dog collars, 1 woof wear custom swarovski collar, 1 bowser buttercup bed, 1 pink leopard angora sweater and then I met Dogs of Glamour!! This brand is super cute! Mimi got a hot pink velour hoodie with a diamond on it and lace trim hoodie and 2 tank tops, 1 says rich bitch and the other "cute as f*ck"
I finally used my 2nd Shoupon on 2 puppia hoodies for leo and mimi after I saw them at the show. Louis Dog was also their and their booth was gorgeous. I really love the hoodie with the heart on it, I think I may use my final Shoupon on it. 
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Zorana,
I cant wait to see pics of all the things you got. I want to see that bowser buttercup and the dogs of glamour hoodies !!!

oh, I took a look on louisdog to see which LD hoodie you were talking about. its the I heart hoodie. that one is so cute! I love how the I is in the shape of a bone . now I want that one too. hehe. pink for Latte and red for Minnie


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

elaina said:


> Zorana,
> I cant wait to see pics of all the things you got. I want to see that bowser buttercup and the dogs of glamour hoodies !!!
> 
> oh, I took a look on louisdog to see which LD hoodie you were talking about. its the I heart hoodie. that one is so cute! I love how the I is in the shape of a bone . now I want that one too. hehe. pink for Latte and red for Minnie


You will love the ld hoodie, its so soft and warm on the inside. Let me see if I can find some pics of dogs of glamour!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Zorana1125 said:


> You will love the ld hoodie, its so soft and warm on the inside. Let me see if I can find some pics of dogs of glamour!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


thank you Zorana . now I really have to get that hoodie for at least one of the girls, maybe 2 of them. I was kinda avoiding that hoodie before... I don't know why. I was leaning toward the smiley bunny hoodie. i'm really glad you pointed that one out to me. I love it !!! 

going out soon but will check back later for pics of dogs of glamour


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Zorana I can't wait to see all your stuff!! I can't even imagine attending a trade show. So amazing! 

You guys, I'm so upset. This morning I heard our cat Loki scratching something and I looked over and he was scratching the wooflink carrier.  It has scratch marks all over the back now. I have a huge scratching tree and two other scratchers in my house and he has to go for the carrier. Grrrrr! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I just tried to order one top for Sapphire and there is a $75 minimum to get the sale! Unfortunately I ordered from the new Wooflink collection earlier this week, grey hoodie for Prince and rose garden tee for Lady!


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

elaina said:


> i saw that shag bed ! how much is it ? i didn't notice the price . it must be so soft ! but i am totally done with buying doggie beds for along time now after the 2 Katie puff ones. i threw away some old beds and they still have way too many.
> 
> i may be getting that SL blanket from another source. someone that owes me a better discount because of a mess up awhile ago. so, that order may be going in very soon.
> 
> ...


What kind of computer do you have?


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Lindsayj said:


> What kind of computer do you have?


Lindsay, its a new Dell Laptop. I've never had a laptop before. and it has a new version of windows that I haven't even figured out yet. 
do you know what i'm doing wrong :nthink:


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

elaina said:


> Lindsay, its a new Dell Laptop. I've never had a laptop before. and it has a new version of windows that I haven't even figured out yet.
> do you know what i'm doing wrong :nthink:


If you plug your camera in and click my computer can you see your camera as a drive listed on the left?


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Lindsayj said:


> If you plug your camera in and click my computer can you see your camera as a drive listed on the left?


I cant remember now. I don't think I saw anything happen when I plugged my camera in. I didn't see where to click my computer .... i'm so bad at computer things. I think I need someone to show me in person. I did figure out how to post pics with my old computer thought. maybe i'll try again tomorrow... maybe ( i'm too tired right now to try :sleepy6::sleepy1:


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

elaina said:


> thank you Zorana . now I really have to get that hoodie for at least one of the girls, maybe 2 of them. I was kinda avoiding that hoodie before... I don't know why. I was leaning toward the smiley bunny hoodie. i'm really glad you pointed that one out to me. I love it !!!
> 
> going out soon but will check back later for pics of dogs of glamour


The bunny hoodie is adorable but it's really thin and kinda cheap looking in person to be honest. The heart one is so nice, I know u will love it..dogs of glamour is too new, no pics online yet so we must wait 
Btw, I posted the funniest video ever of my sister (and I) watching our favorite movie, pitch perfect, I think u will die when u see it!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

elaina said:


> I cant remember now. I don't think I saw anything happen when I plugged my camera in. I didn't see where to click my computer .... i'm so bad at computer things. I think I need someone to show me in person. I did figure out how to post pics with my old computer thought. maybe i'll try again tomorrow... maybe ( i'm too tired right now to try :sleepy6::sleepy1:


I have a Mac, so I haven't used the new Windows. But usually My computer is under the start button.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Zorana I can't wait to see all your stuff!! I can't even imagine attending a trade show. So amazing!
> 
> You guys, I'm so upset. This morning I heard our cat Loki scratching something and I looked over and he was scratching the wooflink carrier.  It has scratch marks all over the back now. I have a huge scratching tree and two other scratchers in my house and he has to go for the carrier. Grrrrr!
> 
> ...


I loved it!! So glad I got to go again this year. I can't believe Loki ruined odie's bag!! Is it reallt noticeable??? She may need a new bag now!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Zorana1125 said:


> The bunny hoodie is adorable but it's really thin and kinda cheap looking in person to be honest. The heart one is so nice, I know u will love it..dogs of glamour is too new, no pics online yet so we must wait
> Btw, I posted the funniest video ever of my sister (and I) watching our favorite movie, pitch perfect, I think u will die when u see it!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


aww, i'm glad you told me the bunny hoodie is really thin. i'd rather get the I heart hoodie if you say its so nice ! 
cant wait to see dogs of glamour hoodie too whenever they are online. 
where is that video you posted? on facebook ? 
i'll look for it tomorrow. i'm so tired right now... going to sleep very soon ...


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Lindsayj said:


> I have a Mac, so I haven't used the new Windows. But usually My computer is under the start button.


thanks for trying to help. I think I need to get a book on this new version of windows. they have those windows for dummies books. lol. 
I don't know where anything is now or how to do anything on my computer anymore. I cant even open 2 windows at a time... at least I have a computer though .
oh, well... i'm too tired to think about it right now. I will figure it out eventually


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Quick tip on the new Windows. Right click on the page you have open, and there will be an option to open new page. For pics, plug your camera in, put your cursor in the upper right hand corner of the screen. You will see settings. That will take you to your computer. Click on your camera, and it will open up a folder. Open the folder, and you can double click the pics to save them in your picture folder. But honestly, for just quick pics, using your cell phone and photo bucket is super easy. We need to see pics.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

elaina said:


> aww, i'm glad you told me the bunny hoodie is really thin. i'd rather get the I heart hoodie if you say its so nice !
> cant wait to see dogs of glamour hoodie too whenever they are online.
> where is that video you posted? on facebook ?
> i'll look for it tomorrow. i'm so tired right now... going to sleep very soon ...


Yes fb!! Good night!! Hugs!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks for sharing!

Just ordered the Wooflink Chic Bag 3 in black with this code. Instead of $140, it ended up being $103. It was $98, but since I lost the free shipping because it was less than $100, I have to pay the $5.95 for shipping. But $103 is much better than $140!


----------



## sammy&C (Sep 22, 2013)

TLI said:


> I'm not sure yet. But probably another cuddle cup.
> 
> I really wish the Wooflink fit my fur kids. This last top ran real small, and it's still too big. :/ I can pin and tuck for pictures, but I hate to have a collection of things that are only good for a few pictures. The ones that run real small would be okay for Chance, but he hates picture posing, and would get such limited use out of them. I'm so torn, because I'm in love with that collection.
> 
> ...


where r all these cool outfits yr talking about


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

What a sucker I am for a sale and a $25 coupon......Rose Garden tee for lady, grey rock hoodie for Prince, Happy day out top in pink and my favorite hoodie in pink for the new kid (Sapphire).


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm going to order the Susan Lanci shag bed. Then use the $25 on another cuddle cup. I'm hoping for a shoupon soon because I want the Python carrier too.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

sammy&C said:


> where r all these cool outfits yr talking about


Dog Boutique, Fashion, Couture and Small Dog Clothing - Doggie Couture Shop


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

OH, Noooooo .... i think pretty soon , i am about to spend a lot more money at DC to take advantage of this 30 % and 25.00 off on next order sale that ends at midnight... :happy3:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I did pretty good, I only ordered the Susan Lanci shag bed.  Next will be another cuddle cup, then I'm done.  (Yeah, right, who am I kidding, lol)


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Elaine, what all did you get?


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

TLI said:


> Elaine, what all did you get?


that SL bed looks so nice ! I was tempted to get that but with all the beds we already have I just couldn't let myself... 

I got the SL pink lynx/ puppy pink shag throw and I got a few different all in ones by LD for Latte. ( she has itchy skin sometimes due to allergies and it helps for her to wear these to protect her skin . and the size S LD is a great fit for her ). also we got the I love hoodie by LD . Zorana saw it at the Backer show in person and said it was really nice, so I got it for Latte in pink. 
I have another order already in with some WL and the pink chic 3 bag. that one I used up my shoupons with.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

I was considering a cuddle cup, but they must be a "heavy" item, because it wants to charge me $23 for shipping.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

I don't think the Susan Lanci cuddle cup would be a heavy item. 
iwhen it figures out the shipping , if your total is under 100 dollars, then you have to pay 5.95 I think it is. unless you want express shipping. that is 20 something . there's a tab to choose which shipping method you want.

yesterday there was a 30% off code. now its 20%. I think the code is on the homepage


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

elaina said:


> I don't think the Susan Lanci cuddle cup would be a heavy item.
> iwhen it figures out the shipping , if your total is under 100 dollars, then you have to pay 5.95 I think it is. unless you want express shipping. that is 20 something . there's a tab to choose which shipping method you want.
> 
> yesterday there was a 30% off code. now its 20%. I think the code is on the homepage


It didn't give me any other options. The only shipping option was for $22.95. It wouldn't let me un-select it either. Oh well.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

lilbabyvenus said:


> It didn't give me any other options. The only shipping option was for $22.95. It wouldn't let me un-select it either. Oh well.


I noticed a few websites have recently changed their shipping rates. Pucci & Catana used to charge $10 for shipping to Canada and now it's just like everywhere else and is close to $30 I think, even for something as small as a Susan Lanci leash. So crazy! I can't even imagine how much it would be for a "heavy" item. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

I was curious so I tried it myself and put in tentative order for SL cuddle cup. I didn't get charged the high price. so, I think it may have been an error. so, I think if you really want it... I would message her and tell her and i'm sure she would fix it .

not for out of US though... i'm sure they are high... but in US and as light as a sL cuddle cup, it must be an error


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

Does Doggie Couture give you a tracking number for orders?


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

KrystalLeigh said:


> I noticed a few websites have recently changed their shipping rates. Pucci & Catana used to charge $10 for shipping to Canada and now it's just like everywhere else and is close to $30 I think, even for something as small as a Susan Lanci leash. So crazy! I can't even imagine how much it would be for a "heavy" item.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Are you sure? I ordered from pucciandcatana a few weeks ago and the shipping prices were the same as before.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

rms3402 said:


> Does Doggie Couture give you a tracking number for orders?


most of the wooflink items are not instock items, she has to order them and they come from Asia. so, when she gets them in... she usually posts a tracking number . I expect around 2 weeks at least for her to receive them and send them out. 

you go to the DC site and in the upper right hand corner under view cart, you click on My Account and then review orders/track packages.
( I think you have to create a password first.. its been so long now since I created one , I forgot on the procedure) 
if you don't see a tracking number in 2 weeks, just message her. she's very nice


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

miuccias said:


> Are you sure? I ordered from pucciandcatana a few weeks ago and the shipping prices were the same as before.


No way! I'm going to look again.

edit: Just checked and it's $20 to ship a leash. When I'm ready to order, I'll just get it shipped to the states first. So crazy!


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

KrystalLeigh said:


> No way! I'm going to look again.
> 
> edit: Just checked and it's $20 to ship a leash. When I'm ready to order, I'll just get it shipped to the states first. So crazy!


I tried now, put 2 leashes on the shopping cart and shipping to Austria would be $10 like it has always been, I was trying to look for Canada's shipping rates but asks me city and zip code and I have no idea but I don't think shipping to you would be more expensive than all the way here. I would write them to ask.
In the other hand doggiecoutureshop charges me about $40 for a leash.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

miuccias said:


> I tried now, put 2 leashes on the shopping cart and shipping to Austria would be $10 like it has always been, I was trying to look for Canada's shipping rates but asks me city and zip code and I have no idea but I don't think shipping to you would be more expensive than all the way here. I would write them to ask.
> In the other hand doggiecoutureshop charges me about $40 for a leash.


Thanks for checking! It must be a mistake then. It was $10 when I ordered from them earlier this year and I had more than a leash and they sent things separately. Before I order from them, I'll send them a message. They're so nice there. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

I am very excited cause I just checked and my order from doggie couture got shipped out today . ( its the order with the pink wooflink chic 3 bag in it along with a couple more wooflink things and a couple louisdog things. 
I cant wait !!!

oh, and i'm so surprised to hear that the snakeskin color chic 3 bag is sold out completely. wow! that was fast !! i'm sure the other colors will sell out too , just like the chic 2 one sold out

** it says expected delivery for my order is Friday :toothy8:


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

elaina said:


> I am very excited cause I just checked and my order from doggie couture got shipped out today . ( its the order with the pink wooflink chic 3 bag in it along with a couple more wooflink things and a couple louisdog things.
> I cant wait !!!
> 
> oh, and i'm so surprised to hear that the snakeskin color chic 3 bag is sold out completely. wow! that was fast !! i'm sure the other colors will sell out too , just like the chic 2 one sold out


That's great Elaina!! Can't wait to hear how everything fits Latte!! I know, I was surprised too on how the snakeskin was sold out so fast!! Let me know how the carrier works out for you


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

My DC order shipped too....very excited! Shipped in parts though. I think I will get part of the order tomorrow and part on Saturday.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Elaine, I can't wait for you to get the carrier!! I want to see all your goodies. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Kathyceja8395 said:


> That's great Elaina!! Can't wait to hear how everything fits Latte!! I know, I was surprised too on how the snakeskin was sold out so fast!! Let me know how the carrier works out for you


I will let you know for sure !!!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Jayda said:


> My DC order shipped too....very excited! Shipped in parts though. I think I will get part of the order tomorrow and part on Saturday.


yay !!! that is exciting  . I think my package to you should be getting there today or at the latest tomorrow. but I think I tracked it and it said today


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Elaine, I can't wait for you to get the carrier!! I want to see all your goodies.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I gotta figure out how to post pics !!! maybe I can get prints developed at CVS and have them email them to me. I thought you could do that, never did it before but that would be one way of getting pics on here ... i'll look into that


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

elaina said:


> I gotta figure out how to post pics !!! maybe I can get prints developed at CVS and have them email them to me. I thought you could do that, never did it before but that would be one way of getting pics on here ... i'll look into that


Elaine, is windows 8 the problem? I have one laptop that has it, so if you need help, just let me know. I can write out steps for you or anything you need. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Elaine, is windows 8 the problem? I have one laptop that has it, so if you need help, just let me know. I can write out steps for you or anything you need.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


that is part of the problem . i'm not the greatest at learning new things. but I really haven't devoted any time to trying cause I did try once and got frustrated. 
I had it all figured out perfect before , how to post pics with my old computer... 
when I plugged my camera into my laptop , it downloaded the pics to Nikon transfer. now I plug it in and I don't see a thing happening . i'm just confused. ??? 

and would you believe... I don't even know how to open more than one window at a time with this new windows ....


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

elaina said:


> that is part of the problem . i'm not the greatest at learning new things. but I really haven't devoted any time to trying cause I did try once and got frustrated.
> I had it all figured out perfect before , how to post pics with my old computer...
> when I plugged my camera into my laptop , it downloaded the pics to Nikon transfer. now I plug it in and I don't see a thing happening . i'm just confused. ???
> 
> and would you believe... I don't even know how to open more than one window at a time with this new windows ....


With new cameras sometimes you have to pull up your camera in the My Computer then copy and paste them to a folder.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

I just tracked my package from DC and it says its out for delivery today !!! 
 I will take some pics and try again to put them on my computer. 
probably not till early next week cause i'll be alittle busy this weekend.
my TV died the other day so i'm going shopping for a new one. ( I was due for a new one anyways. this was one of the old heavy kind.. 14 years old it was )


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

elaina said:


> I just tracked my package from DC and it says its out for delivery today !!!
> I will take some pics and try again to put them on my computer.
> probably not till early next week cause i'll be alittle busy this weekend.
> my TV died the other day so i'm going shopping for a new one. ( I was due for a new one anyways. this was one of the old heavy kind.. 14 years old it was )


That's so exciting!!  I just love receiving packages hehe and of course seeing all the goodies everyone gets their pups!! I just got the Susan Lanci Shag Bed yesterday and I just loved it, its so soft and pretty!!Hopefully you can upload pics to your computer!! I would love to see everything you've gotten and we miss seeing pics of your beautiful pups!! Have a great weekend Elaina and hopefully you find a TV you like.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Kathyceja8395 said:


> That's so exciting!!  I just love receiving packages hehe and of course seeing all the goodies everyone gets their pups!! I just got the Susan Lanci Shag Bed yesterday and I just loved it, its so soft and pretty!!Hopefully you can upload pics to your computer!! I would love to see everything you've gotten and we miss seeing pics of your beautiful pups!! Have a great weekend Elaina and hopefully you find a TV you like.


oh, that bed sounds so nice !!! I was tempted to get one but seeing I just got 2 new Katie puff beds and they have a bunch already , I had to resist. 

Lluvia must be so pretty and comfy in that bed .

well, I got my order !!! I got everything I ordered except the wooflink pink carrier. I messaged her to find out where it was .... 

I got the Louisdog bodysuit, the Louisdog pipi jumpsuit, and the wooflink hot in pink all in one. I haven't tried them on Latte yet but they all look super cute !!!


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

elaina said:


> oh, that bed sounds so nice !!! I was tempted to get one but seeing I just got 2 new Katie puff beds and they have a bunch already , I had to resist.
> 
> Lluvia must be so pretty and comfy in that bed .
> 
> ...


Hehe yes it is.  Those Katie Puff beds look very pretty too, I wanted one of those but then saw the shag bed and just loved it. Aww Thanks. Yes Lluvia just loves it,the shag material is so comfy and soft!!I will see if I can get some pictures this weekend and post them along with the SL harness. That's great!! Hmm wonder why you haven't gotten the WL carrier. Hopefully you hear about it soon. I really want that Pippi Jumpsuit and bodysuit for Lluvia. They both look so pretty and the bodysuit looks great for the winter. I'm glad you liked them all! Please let me know how the LD outfits fit Latte when you try them on. I'm sure she will look adorable with them on


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Kathyceja8395 said:


> Hehe yes it is.  Those Katie Puff beds look very pretty too, I wanted one of those but then saw the shag bed and just loved it. Aww Thanks. Yes Lluvia just loves it,the shag material is so comfy and soft!!I will see if I can get some pictures this weekend and post them along with the SL harness. That's great!! Hmm wonder why you haven't gotten the WL carrier. Hopefully you hear about it soon. I really want that Pippi Jumpsuit and bodysuit for Lluvia. They both look so pretty and the bodysuit looks great for the winter. I'm glad you liked them all! Please let me know how the LD outfits fit Latte when you try them on. I'm sure she will look adorable with them on


I just heard back from DC. she said she was missing a carrier from her order and I should get it in a few more days .... . I hope its only a few more days and not too much longer than that .... 
yes. I really love how the LD bodysuit looks. I love how it has that turtleneck and looks like it'll keep Latte nice and warm. I don't think they have it anymore in the pink though. I got the beige and I think it'll look cute with the LD bear shirt over it for extra warmth. 
I'll let you know how I like them on her and how the fit is , when I try them on her which should be pretty soon.


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

elaina said:


> I really love how the LD bodysuit looks. I love how it has that turtleneck and looks like it'll keep Latte nice and warm. I don't think they have it anymore in the pink though. I got the beige and I think it'll look cute with the LD bear shirt over it for extra warmth.
> I'll let you know how I like them on her and how the fit is , when I try them on her which should be pretty soon.


I'm glad you heard from her so soon. Hopefully you do get it soon and it doesn't take long. I asked Melissa about the pink one and she said she only had the beige in small. I really wanted it in pink but the beige is pretty too. And it will go well with many other LD tops. It will look so adorable with the Bear shirt!! Did you get the shirt in the blue with pink? Thank You Elaina! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Kathyceja8395 said:


> I'm glad you heard from her so soon. Hopefully you do get it soon and it doesn't take long. I asked Melissa about the pink one and she said she only had the beige in small. I really wanted it in pink but the beige is pretty too. And it will go well with many other LD tops. It will look so adorable with the Bear shirt!! Did you get the shirt in the blue with pink? Thank You Elaina!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


i'm getting alittle nervous about the pink carrier. I better get it and it better not be out of stock. ( i'm not at all nervous about doggiecouture shop ... I know i'll get refunded if its out of stock... but , you know how the snakeskin color got sold out... i'm afraid the same thing is going to happen with the pink ... i'm going to be VERY upset if I don't get my wooflink chic 3 bag, cause I put my order in very soon after they became available... and you know I have been planning on getting one of these carriers since wayyyy before they were even out yet. 
hopefully , I will get it and there will have been nothing to worry about... )

oh, and I tried the little LD bodysuit on and it is so comfy cozy on my little girl. I had to roll the back sleeves up cause her little legs are so short, but I think they will stay up so that works good. this little outfit will definitely help keep her toasty warm this winter. if they had other colors available , I would get one of each I like it so much on her. 

I already forgot what color the bear shirt was... that was in my funny fur order in place of the honeypie hoodie that didn't come in. 
its the one with the little pearl necklace on the bear


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I've been missing our shopping chats. :/ If you are on my Facebook friends, you already know that my Honey just had surgery. So it's been hectic. 

I just wanted to mention that I read on the Wooflink page that a day or so ago she added to the Pink and Black stock on Chic 3, but the Python is sold out. Hopefully you get yours soon, Elaine. I really wanted one of those too. :/

Kathy, how do you and Lluvia like the shag bed? I really need pics of that, and the harness. 

Back to nurse duty. I read when I can, just don't have a lot of response time. 

Hopefully things settle soon so we can resume our shopping chats. I always love those! I'm waiting on Melissa's next sale. I need another cuddle cup. Still waiting on my shag bed, the bed that's being custom made, a pillow pocket, and some crate pads. I'm going to order 2 more of Cathy's gorgeous blankets too!!


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

elaina said:


> i'm getting alittle nervous about the pink carrier. I better get it and it better not be out of stock. ( i'm not at all nervous about doggiecouture shop ... I know i'll get refunded if its out of stock... but , you know how the snakeskin color got sold out... i'm afraid the same thing is going to happen with the pink ... i'm going to be VERY upset if I don't get my wooflink chic 3 bag, cause I put my order in very soon after they became available... and you know I have been planning on getting one of these carriers since wayyyy before they were even out yet.
> hopefully , I will get it and there will have been nothing to worry about... )
> 
> oh, and I tried the little LD bodysuit on and it is so comfy cozy on my little girl. I had to roll the back sleeves up cause her little legs are so short, but I think they will stay up so that works good. this little outfit will definitely help keep her toasty warm this winter. if they had other colors available , I would get one of each I like it so much on her.
> ...


I would be very nervous and disappointed too if I was you since I know you put in your order almost as soon as it came out and you really wanted it since you weren't able to get the last one. But don't worry I'm sure you will get it, I think I read somewhere in their blog that they were adding the third lot of the pink and black carrier so they are selling fast but I am sure you will be able to get yours before they all sell out.Aww that's great!! It must look so pretty on Latte!! Is she at all bothered with the turtleneck? I'm glad you could fix the legs too. I really like how it has the little purse pin too. Now I am really tempted to get it since you say it's very cozy and great for the winter. They should've made it in many colors but I notice that they mostly use neutral colors. hehe it's the grey one that i really like too. It will go great with the bodysuit! How did the Pippi jumpsuit work out? I really like that one too. Hehe I just love everything you order, we have the same taste in doggie clothes.  And how did you like the Wooflink hot in pink all in one?


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Elaina- So sorry you didn't get your bag. The Wooflink stuff goes quick on the popular items. Hope you get it. My trio can't decide what to wear these days. We have a birthday get together for my husband tomorrow. I think the kids will wear their new matching Halloween wear!


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

I am excited for all of you, can't wait to see what you got.
E, I hope you get your carrier soon but when you do please let me know how comfortable to carry you find it.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

TLI said:


> I've been missing our shopping chats. :/ If you are on my Facebook friends, you already know that my Honey just had surgery. So it's been hectic.
> 
> I just wanted to mention that I read on the Wooflink page that a day or so ago she added to the Pink and Black stock on Chic 3, but the Python is sold out. Hopefully you get yours soon, Elaine. I really wanted one of those too. :/
> 
> ...


hi T,
I hope your honey is recovering nicely from his sugery. 

yes, I saw that post about wooflink restocking the pink and black and that the snakeskin was sold out... 
but I got nervous about not getting mine when I went to wooflink.com and saw on there that none were available anymore to order. 
so , hopefully I will get mine. 
Melissa did message me and say that I should get it in a few day... so we will see ...


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Kathyceja8395 said:


> I would be very nervous and disappointed too if I was you since I know you put in your order almost as soon as it came out and you really wanted it since you weren't able to get the last one. But don't worry I'm sure you will get it, I think I read somewhere in their blog that they were adding the third lot of the pink and black carrier so they are selling fast but I am sure you will be able to get yours before they all sell out.Aww that's great!! It must look so pretty on Latte!! Is she at all bothered with the turtleneck? I'm glad you could fix the legs too. I really like how it has the little purse pin too. Now I am really tempted to get it since you say it's very cozy and great for the winter. They should've made it in many colors but I notice that they mostly use neutral colors. hehe it's the grey one that i really like too. It will go great with the bodysuit! How did the Pippi jumpsuit work out? I really like that one too. Hehe I just love everything you order, we have the same taste in doggie clothes.  And how did you like the Wooflink hot in pink all in one?


Latte wore the LD Bodysuit for several hours last night and since early this morning today and she's very comfy in it and she likes the turtleneck. its nice and soft material. not stiff at all. 
I haven't tried on the Pippi jumpsuit or the hot in pink yet. I think I will wait a few days to try the on. but they are both super cute! I know I will love both of them on her !!! I may just have to get the pippi one in the other color too. 

I really love that beige color in the bodysuit. of course pink would of been my first choice, but I wouldn't have picked the navy at all. I love hoe plain and simple it is. and made so nice. the material is the best. I took the little pin off before I put it on her. i'll just put it on very occatioally. but when i'm not watching her , I don't like the idea of a pin on there ...


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

TLI said:


> I've been missing our shopping chats. :/ If you are on my Facebook friends, you already know that my Honey just had surgery. So it's been hectic.
> 
> I just wanted to mention that I read on the Wooflink page that a day or so ago she added to the Pink and Black stock on Chic 3, but the Python is sold out. Hopefully you get yours soon, Elaine. I really wanted one of those too. :/
> 
> ...


Hi T!!We have been missing you in our chats  Hope your honey is doing better and gets well soon.Yes we just loved the shag bed!! It's so soft and pretty!! Lluvia doesn't want to even get off it hehe. I keep forgetting to post the pics of the harness. I will take some pics of the shag bed this weekend and post them together with the harness pics  Yes, we hope to hear from you soon.We do love shopping!!Can't wait to see which other cuddle cup you end up getting!There's a sale that just started today and ends monday of 35% off with coupon code: blowout  Wow you have so many things you're waiting on! Hopefully you get them soon! Can't wait to see pics of your chis with all the things they are getting!!


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

elaina said:


> Latte wore the LD Bodysuit for several hours last night and since early this morning today and she's very comfy in it and she likes the turtleneck. its nice and soft material. not stiff at all.
> I haven't tried on the Pippi jumpsuit or the hot in pink yet. I think I will wait a few days to try the on. but they are both super cute! I know I will love both of them on her !!! I may just have to get the pippi one in the other color too.
> 
> I really love that beige color in the bodysuit. of course pink would of been my first choice, but I wouldn't have picked the navy at all. I love hoe plain and simple it is. and made so nice. the material is the best. I took the little pin off before I put it on her. i'll just put it on very occatioally. but when i'm not watching her , I don't like the idea of a pin on there ...


Hi Elaina, I'm glad Latte really like it too! I was kinda worried about the turtleneck but now that you said this, I am sure Lluvia won't mind it either. The other two will look so cute on Latte!! The grey pippi jumpsuit is very pretty too and I like how the doll is different in both.Yes, I would've gone with pink one first too and then the beige  I agree, I wouldn't of chosen the navy at all either, it is very dark and looks more like a black which wouldn't really show on Lluvia. It does seem a bit risky to have the pin when your'e not watching her. I just saw that DC is having another sale so now I am really tempted to get those two LD outfits for Lluvia hehe.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Kathyceja8395 said:


> Hi Elaina, I'm glad Latte really like it too! I was kinda worried about the turtleneck but now that you said this, I am sure Lluvia won't mind it either. The other two will look so cute on Latte!! The grey pippi jumpsuit is very pretty too and I like how the doll is different in both.Yes, I would've gone with pink one first too and then the beige  I agree, I wouldn't of chosen the navy at all either, it is very dark and looks more like a black which wouldn't really show on Lluvia. It does seem a bit risky to have the pin when your'e not watching her. I just saw that DC is having another sale so now I am really tempted to get those two LD outfits for Lluvia hehe.


yes, I think they are having a 35% off sale. today I think is the last day. i'm pretty sure I wont be ordering this time ...

I heard back from Melissa and she told me not to worry, that I will get the pink WL carrier sometime this week 

oh, and I finally tried the pippi jumpsuit on Latte. she wore it all day yesterday. I put a rrc thermals shirt under it for added warmth. it fits her great and it looks super cute !!! I did take the bow pin off of it. even though its so pretty , I just don't like the idea of the pins. 
I will for sure be getting another one in grey for my little girl


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

elaina said:


> yes, I think they are having a 35% off sale. today I think is the last day. i'm pretty sure I wont be ordering this time ...
> 
> I heard back from Melissa and she told me not to worry, that I will get the pink WL carrier sometime this week
> 
> ...


Hi Elaina, yes I have been looking at some winter clothing. I might end up ordering some LD clothes  That's great!! Hopefully you get it soon!! Latte must look so adorable in the Pippi jumpsuit! I really want to get that one for Lluvia too!! Yes, I don't like the idea of doggie clothing having pins either because it can be a danger if it comes off somehow. They should've just sewn it on. Have you gotten your FF order yet?


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i'm glad you mentioned FF. I wanted to call them today but I forgot.. I am waiting for one thing from them. I got everything else. its the organic bear shirt. the one with the pearl necklace on the bear. they sent my order but the honey pie hoodie wasn't in it... they said it arrived damaged ( not sure I believe that but .. anyways... I said to forget the honey pie cause since its getting cooler now, I want something with sleeves ) so, i'm still waiting but they should be sending it out by now...

oh, what are you thinking of getting by LD? 
are you gonna order by tonight to get the DC 35% off sale ?


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

elaina said:


> i'm glad you mentioned FF. I wanted to call them today but I forgot.. I am waiting for one thing from them. I got everything else. its the organic bear shirt. the one with the pearl necklace on the bear. they sent my order but the honey pie hoodie wasn't in it... they said it arrived damaged ( not sure I believe that but .. anyways... I said to forget the honey pie cause since its getting cooler now, I want something with sleeves ) so, i'm still waiting but they should be sending it out by now...
> 
> oh, what are you thinking of getting by LD?
> are you gonna order by tonight to get the DC 35% off sale ?


I'm glad I was able to remind you  Did you get the 2 WL shorts in this order? Sorry to hear you didn't receive it, but hopefully you get the shirt soon. I'm trying to decide on which to get of all these hehe: violet bunny jumpsuit, oatmeal organic outfit, beige boyfriend cardigan, organic bear shirt, grey organic jumpsuit ( the beige one you got sold out in size small already),beige bodysuit, pink cashmere sweater, beige fur vest,pink I love hoodie or the lovely jubbly pants. I like so many but I have to decide on maybe either two or three for now. Yes, I am planning on ordering by tonight to get the 35% off. These sales are so hard to resist lol!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Kathyceja8395 said:


> I'm glad I was able to remind you  Did you get the 2 WL shorts in this order? Sorry to hear you didn't receive it, but hopefully you get the shirt soon. I'm trying to decide on which to get of all these hehe: violet bunny jumpsuit, oatmeal organic outfit, beige boyfriend cardigan, organic bear shirt, grey organic jumpsuit ( the beige one you got sold out in size small already),beige bodysuit, pink cashmere sweater, beige fur vest,pink I love hoodie or the lovely jubbly pants. I like so many but I have to decide on maybe either two or three for now. Yes, I am planning on ordering by tonight to get the 35% off. These sales are so hard to resist lol!


hehe. you are even worse than me buying all this stuff !!! now I want to order something too !!! but I will wait. 
yes, I did get the 2 WL shorts in this DC order but the 1st pair that I got from FF I thought were alittle too big on her, so I asked Melissa if I could exchange these 2 for something else . ( I didn't even take them out of the plastic bag ) . and she said I could send them back. i'll keep the one pink one I have already and put a stitch in it but I think just one is all I want of these. 
wow, really? the beige sold out ?? glad I got it when I did. the grey is super cute too. I think you wanted the grey anyways , didn't you. it has pink on it so I think you like it better cause of the pink and I do think its very pretty too. I just like beige on Latte cause she is chocolate color and I think beige looks good on her and I also ove amimal print. 
i'll have to look all those others up .


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

elaina said:


> hehe. you are even worse than me buying all this stuff !!! now I want to order something too !!! but I will wait.
> yes, I did get the 2 WL shorts in this DC order but the 1st pair that I got from FF I thought were alittle too big on her, so I asked Melissa if I could exchange these 2 for something else . ( I didn't even take them out of the plastic bag ) . and she said I could send them back. i'll keep the one pink one I have already and put a stitch in it but I think just one is all I want of these.
> wow, really? the beige sold out ?? glad I got it when I did. the grey is super cute too. I think you wanted the grey anyways , didn't you. it has pink on it so I think you like it better cause of the pink and I do think its very pretty too. I just like beige on Latte cause she is chocolate color and I think beige looks good on her and I also ove amimal print.
> i'll have to look all those others up .


Lol I really need to stop this chi clothes shopping addiction. ;D Hehe but it's so tempting!! Aww sorry to hear they were a bit big. I'm glad Melissa is letting you exchange them. Do you know what you'll be getting instead? Yes it is a good thing you got yours before it sold out. I just loved both colors but my first choice was the pink hehe and then I was planning on also ordering the beige if I liked it a lot but it is too late now. I'm thinking I should get the grey one before it sells out too. Lol You already know my taste in chi clothing  I'm sure the beige looks very pretty on Latte because of her chocolate color. I am also a fan of animal print, especially if it's fur.  I just checked the LD website and to my luck the beige bodysuit you got is also out of stock! I really wanted it for the cold weather, but I'm glad you were able to get that one too for Latte!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Kathyceja8395 said:


> Lol I really need to stop this chi clothes shopping addiction. ;D Hehe but it's so tempting!! Aww sorry to hear they were a bit big. I'm glad Melissa is letting you exchange them. Do you know what you'll be getting instead? Yes it is a good thing you got yours before it sold out. I just loved both colors but my first choice was the pink hehe and then I was planning on also ordering the beige if I liked it a lot but it is too late now. I'm thinking I should get the grey one before it sells out too. Lol You already know my taste in chi clothing  I'm sure the beige looks very pretty on Latte because of her chocolate color. I am also a fan of animal print, especially if it's fur.  I just checked the LD website and to my luck the beige bodysuit you got is also out of stock! I really wanted it for the cold weather, but I'm glad you were able to get that one too for Latte!


no, still not sure what i'm gonna get in place of the 2 WL shorts. theres so much I want. .
omg, I cant believe both of those are sold out already ! wow. I think that beige jumpsuit was from along time ago. like maybe last year this time. so , there proably wasn't many left. 

did you receive the LD bunny hoodie yet? or the SL harness from DC ? 
i'm gonna look up those other LD things your thinking about ...


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Got my order today, everything was great except I received a hoodie in the wrong color, just made a quick thread!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

elaina said:


> no, still not sure what i'm gonna get in place of the 2 WL shorts. theres so much I want. .
> omg, I cant believe both of those are sold out already ! wow. I think that beige jumpsuit was from along time ago. like maybe last year this time. so , there proably wasn't many left.
> 
> did you receive the LD bunny hoodie yet? or the SL harness from DC ?
> i'm gonna look up those other LD things your thinking about ...


Hehe Yes, there are so many cute clothes!! So difficult to choose!! I know, I had just checked with Melissa and the LD website last week for them and they were still available. It must of been that and also that winter is coming by fast so those two seem great to keep our chis warm and cozy.  No, I haven't received them yet. I just checked, now that you asked, and it's been more than a month already and I still haven't got them. I should probably contact Melissa on why it's taking so long to arrive. I suppose the harness takes long because it's being custom made but I should've gotten the hoodie by now. She might be waiting to send it together. Ok, if you could please help me decide hehe I'd really appreciate it since I just can't decide


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

Zorana1125 said:


> Got my order today, everything was great except I received a hoodie in the wrong color, just made a quick thread!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That's great Zorana  Will take a look at the thread you posted right now. Sorry to hear you got the wrong color hoodie. Hopefully you can exchange it.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Zorana1125 said:


> Got my order today, everything was great except I received a hoodie in the wrong color, just made a quick thread!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


oh !!! I gotta go check out your thread . aww too bad you got the wrong color


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Kathyceja8395 said:


> Hehe Yes, there are so many cute clothes!! So difficult to choose!! I know, I had just checked with Melissa and the LD website last week for them and they were still available. It must of been that and also that winter is coming by fast so those two seem great to keep our chis warm and cozy.  No, I haven't received them yet. I just checked, now that you asked, and it's been more than a month already and I still haven't got them. I should probably contact Melissa on why it's taking so long to arrive. I suppose the harness takes long because it's being custom made but I should've gotten the hoodie by now. She might be waiting to send it together. Ok, if you could please help me decide hehe I'd really appreciate it since I just can't decide


I looked at the ones your thinking about... I have the I love hoodie on order. 
Zorana saw it in person at the Backer show and she said it was really nice ! so, i'd go for that one for sure !!!
which pink cashmeres sweater? the one with the angel wings? its so expensive.... I love all the cashmere but I think they're too much money but that's just my thinking. nothing but the best for our babies 
the oatmeal organic outfit looks adorable. 
i am staying away from the bunny jumpsuit cause the legs look on the longer side.. but Lluvia is proably taller than Latte ... its adorable !!!

they are all really nice

the Beige fur vest is very pretty but its not that soft material that i love ... i don't think ... but it'd look gorgeous on Lluvia


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

elaina said:


> I looked at the ones your thinking about... I have the I love hoodie on order.
> Zorana saw it in person at the Backer show and she said it was really nice ! so, i'd go for that one for sure !!!
> which pink cashmeres sweater? the one with the angel wings? its so expensive.... I love all the cashmere but I think they're too much money but that's just my thinking. nothing but the best for our babies
> the oatmeal organic outfit looks adorable.
> ...


Thank You Elaina!! You're always so helpful. The I love hoodie looks so pretty and very soft in the inside. I am really tempted to get that one since it looks like it will keep Lluvia warm and cozy! The cashmere corsage with the flower in the side. It looks very pretty but it's so pricey. Hehe yes Lluvia has better clothing than me lol! I do love the organic oatmeal outfit and bunny jumpsuit too. I love anything with bunny ears hehe. Hopefully the legs aren't too long, but I do think from the pics that she might be a bit taller than Latte. I was thinkng the same thing of the fur vest . It's very pretty but It doesn't look warm only puffy. Probably would need to put something warmer underneath. Aww Thank You Elaina!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

I got my pink Wooflink Chic 3 carrier today and its beautiful !!! I love it !!! and I couldn't be happyer !!! 
all the girls wanted to see what was in the box when I was opening it and they all wanted to jump in it .
Minnie fit perfect and comfy and Latte fits great too and the both of them are comfy together in it . yay!!! 
Tootsie even wanted to get in it but I wouldn't let her. she's too big for it. but I have 2 carriers that she'll fit in . one by Petote and the other by Kwiggy Bo

oh, and Melissa from Doggie couture has been so nice . she always answers my email within a day or two and she put a cute little toy in with my carrier cause I had to wait alittle extra for the carrier.

it was well worth the wait cause I got it at a bargain price and actually it really didn't take all that long.


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

elaina said:


> I got my pink Wooflink Chic 3 carrier today and its beautiful !!! I love it !!! and I couldn't be happyer !!!
> all the girls wanted to see what was in the box when I was opening it and they all wanted to jump in it .
> Minnie fit perfect and comfy and Latte fits great too and the both of them are comfy together in it . yay!!!
> Tootsie even wanted to get in it but I wouldn't let her. she's too big for it. but I have 2 carriers that she'll fit in . one by Petote and the other by Kwiggy Bo
> ...


That's great Elaina!! I'm glad you really liked it and got it quick!! Hopefully you can post pics of it soon!! Hehe your girls are too cute!! It's great how you can fit both Minnie and Latte in it. Aww poor Tootsie must of really wanted to make herself fit in it too but good thing she has 2 other carriers. Yes, Melissa is such a sweet Lady!! Always so helpful. It was very nice of her to put in a free toy. I can't wait to get my WL order!! It should be delivered to me by Saturday!!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Kathyceja8395 said:


> That's great Elaina!! I'm glad you really liked it and got it quick!! Hopefully you can post pics of it soon!! Hehe your girls are too cute!! It's great how you can fit both Minnie and Latte in it. Aww poor Tootsie must of really wanted to make herself fit in it too but good thing she has 2 other carriers. Yes, Melissa is such a sweet Lady!! Always so helpful. It was very nice of her to put in a free toy. I can't wait to get my WL order!! It should be delivered to me by Saturday!!



i'm gonna try to figure the pic thing out real soon. omg, Minnie and Latte really look super cute inside it and once they were in it , they didn't want to get out...

oh, and guess what ..... I got another package today !!!! the mellow jumpsuit from FF, and omg, I tried it on and it is the cutest one yet . 
I cant wait till you get yours too. !!! let me know when you do. I wanna know how you like them !!!


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

elaina said:


> i'm gonna try to figure the pic thing out real soon. omg, Minnie and Latte really look super cute inside it and once they were in it , they didn't want to get out...
> 
> oh, and guess what ..... I got another package today !!!! the mellow jumpsuit from FF, and omg, I tried it on and it is the cutest one yet .
> I cant wait till you get yours too. !!! let me know when you do. I wanna know how you like them !!!


Thank You Elaina. Can't wait to see pics! Aww I'm sure they look so adorable in it! Hehe too cute. They want to test it out already. Omg that's great!! I just love getting multiple packages!! Latte must look so gorgeous in the mellow jumpsuit!! Is it really soft? I can't wait to get ours!! It just shipped today ( so quick) so I probably should be getting it this week if not by early next week. I will let you know and post pics  It will be Lluvia's first LD outfit!!


----------

